

Uniformed NYPD officers: Sir, I'm gonna need you to, er, upgrade to iOS 7  - elleferrer
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/09/23/nypd_wants_new_yorkers_to_download_ios_7/

======
adamwong246
how... suspicious

[http://boingboing.net/2013/08/12/apple-patents-tech-that-
let...](http://boingboing.net/2013/08/12/apple-patents-tech-that-lets-g.html)

